# Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3DS. Yes, it's officially a thing now



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2014)

Nintendo 3DS - The Legend of Zelda: Majora


EDIT: I BELIEVE the release date is Spring 2015.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj6cXziHpjQ&list=UUGIY_O-8vW4rfX98KlMkvRg


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The only thing I despised about this game was the saving method. Hopefully they change this, but it shouldn't be a big deal, as you get the pausing effect when you close the ds. Ill probably get on this, as the saving really held me back 7 years ago.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2014)

Majora's Mask > Ocarina Of Time.

There I said it.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 5, 2014)

Best game ever. I'm definitely getting the special edition with the awesome poster:







Also, mildly on topic JazzHands, your avatar terrifies me as much today as it did when I first saw that figure a few days ago...


----------



## Veldar (Nov 5, 2014)

YEAH BOI!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 5, 2014)

And yep, Majora's Mask > OoT. Solidarity, brothers.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 5, 2014)

I doubt I'll ever bother to check what's on the other side of that double sided poster.


----------



## Choop (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay!  I can't think of a single person I know who did not want this to happen. Awww yiss.


----------



## Defi (Nov 5, 2014)

Majoras mask = OoT

These games were my life and biggest experience of escapism as a child... I could never pick a favorite between the two.

That being said I have no interest in revisiting them on a smaller screen hunched over. Never understood handheld games, so uncomfortable.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Decon87 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Majora's Mask > Ocarina Of Time.
> 
> There I said it.



Definitely agree with you on this one. Not by much, but I definitely considered it the better game.

I'm really regretting selling my 3DS now.


----------



## Omura (Nov 6, 2014)

I knew I bought my 3DS for a reason.
OOT and Majora's mask on DS!
my 2 favourite games in my pocket :]


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 6, 2014)

ARGH.

I literally started MM on the Wii Virtual Console last week and got to the second dungeon.

I will buy this, but damnit, I want to continue it.


----------



## protest (Nov 6, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Majora's Mask > Ocarina Of Time.
> 
> There I said it.



Blasphemy!!!

Both those games were so awesome though man. N64 was by far my favorite system.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 6, 2014)

The Ultimate Sidequest.

Nah, seriously though, I never got far in it, but it was enjoyable from what I did get to play. I'd check this out if I had a 3DS (which A Link Between Worlds was close to having me buy).


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> The Ultimate Sidequest.
> 
> Nah, seriously though, I never got far in it, but it was enjoyable from what I did get to play. I'd check this out if I had a 3DS (which A Link Between Worlds was close to having me buy).



You need to get on it, man. Majoras Mask is one of those games that isn't easy to approach at first but once you get the feel for it, you'll never look back.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2014)

Majoras Mask is pretty much one of my all time favorite games ever. I'm so excited.


----------



## MFB (Nov 6, 2014)

Any idea when this will be out? 

I've been toying with picking up a 3DS or 2DS specifically FOR all the Zelda games that have comes out, and this helps that choice since I never played MM on the N64.


----------



## asher (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the gameplay in MM, once you got the time slow song at least, might be a bit better than OoT. But I really didn't care for the actual story that much.

Also, oh my god was the Fierce Diety Mask so stupidly powerful


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish I never got the strategy guide for that game when I was a kid. I basically played the whole game using it and now I remember how to do most things and it kind of takes away from the awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

INTO MY VEINS


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 6, 2014)

asher said:


> I think the gameplay in MM, once you got the time slow song at least, might be a bit better than OoT. But I really didn't care for the actual story that much.
> 
> Also, oh my god was the Fierce Diety Mask so stupidly powerful



Really? I thought it had one of the better stories in a Zelda game. It's one of the only Zelda games that broke the "save the princess" formula. All of the characters had fairly in depth back stories and followed routines that all intertwined with each other. I thought the story was great, and I loved the dark atmosphere.

Fierce Deity mask was beast. I know you can play Fierce Deity in Smash Bros. for 3DS but has it been confirmed for Wii U yet?



BlackMastodon said:


> I wish I never got the strategy guide for that game when I was a kid. I basically played the whole game using it and now I remember how to do most things and it kind of takes away from the awesome.



I'm so anti-guidebooks and it all started with THIS game actually. I personally never used a guide book, but I went to hang out with a friend once and he happened to be playing this game. He would NOT make a move without referencing the guidebook. It was so boring to watch and completely kills the joy of discovery.


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so glad this is happening, I never actually beat the game on the N64 and now I get a second chance!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2014)

Majora

Someone hold me back. I'm so close to preordering it right now.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 7, 2014)

No special edition yet, no preorder from me.


----------



## vilk (Nov 7, 2014)

I actually bought my 3ds for the express purpose of playing all the newer zelda games. I've worked through all the 2d ones, now I'm playing OOT. ....in' water temple man. I haven't played it since I was a teenager so I sorta... forgot how to beat the stupid water temple!


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 8, 2014)

PREORDERED SPECIAL EDITION

££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## StevenC (Nov 8, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> PREORDERED SPECIAL EDITION
> 
> ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££



Where did you order? I've only seen the special edition on the Nintendo Store, and I'm waiting for amazon because I've got a discount.

I did hear about some extra free things if you ordered from Nintendo.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll get this but I really wish they'd just do this sort of thing as a virtual console release. Being that they're not even trying to hide the 3DS' status as a portable nostalgia machine they could at least give us SNES, GBA and 64 titles on virtual console, then it would be the ....ing king. Especially since they have the rights to all the old sega stuff. 

Add wireless co-op to all the 2 player classics and watch the billions of dollars they lost on the WiiU suddenly come back.

Being a man approaching 30 who couldn't give a shit about the latest grey Gaussian blur with a gun sticking out the front of it and can't cringe hard enough at a game that's become a yearly event where 10 dorky Koreans awkwardly shuffle into a stadium to a live rock band and fireworks accompaniment and stand there staving off an aspie breakdown until they can get behind a PC for 40 minutes, it's pretty obvious that I stopped being gaming's prime demographic a while ago. However, it would disgust you to learn the amount of money that I would spend to have a portable library of my favourite games from the point I started playing games until about the time that Street Fighter stopped winning the award for "Largest number of pointless, barely distinct iterations".


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2014)

You say that like they don't also host dozens of Super Smash Bros tournaments that are just as bad, the only difference is they're Nintendo characters instead of FPS.

Don't act like Nintendo is any better because that's not what they make, they're aimed at different markets entirely and that's the long and short of it


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 9, 2014)

MFB said:


> You say that like they don't also host dozens of Super Smash Bros tournaments that are just as bad, the only difference is they're Nintendo characters instead of FPS.
> 
> Don't act like Nintendo is any better because that's not what they make, they're aimed at different markets entirely and that's the long and short of it



I never said Nintendo was any better, they have their own laundry list of offenses, but their old games are still more fun than the rubbish coming out today. Give me a device that can hold all my favourite games from childhood to today that I can take with me to the can, then hook up to my TV and plug in a controller when I'm done and I will gladly ignore modern gaming as a whole for the rest of my life. 

Also don't say "it's called a PC". Because emulation is fool's gold for anything after the 16 bit era.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 10, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Where did you order? I've only seen the special edition on the Nintendo Store, and I'm waiting for amazon because I've got a discount.
> 
> I did hear about some extra free things if you ordered from Nintendo.



I got it from Nintendo Direct for £44.99. Call me a sucker but... call me a sucker.


----------



## RobertStyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> I got it from Nintendo Direct for £44.99. Call me a sucker but... call me a sucker.



When you pre-order from Nintendo's shop, do they charge your card immediately, or do they wait until they ship the order like most other places?


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 11, 2014)

RobertStyx said:


> When you pre-order from Nintendo's shop, do they charge your card immediately, or do they wait until they ship the order like most other places?



Not been charged yet, so I am assuming they wait until they ship. If things change, I'll try and remind myself to post here.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 6, 2015)

COMMENCE HEAVY F**KING BREATHING AND CAPS LOCK!!!

http://www.amazon.ca/Legend-Zelda-M...=1420592307&sr=8-2&keywords=majora's+mask+3ds


----------



## StevenC (Jan 14, 2015)

13th of February is the release date.

Also a New 3DS XL bundle is available.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> I got it from Nintendo Direct for £44.99. Call me a sucker but... call me a sucker.



That's two suckers, then. I got the MM New 3DS XL and Skull Kid statue.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 15, 2015)

StevenC said:


> That's two suckers, then. I got the MM New 3DS XL and Skull Kid statue.



I was tempted but I would like to have a hard copy of MM. I'll pick up a standard new 3DS XL, but I need to figure out a way to get rid of my old one!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I'd prefer a hard copy, but I'd also prefer the MM New XL. Some of the other bundles they had were tempting, with the statue, special edition game and a New 3DS. But again I'd prefer the MM XL.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 15, 2015)

Get them... all.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 17, 2015)

I cancelled my order for MM...

And got this instead:







New Nintendo 3DS XL Metallic Blue + Majoras Mask 3D Special Edition Games Consoles | Nintendo UK Store

Figured I might as well get them both at the same time.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 11, 2015)

My order has shipped, but Nintendo sent me the wrong tracking number!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 12, 2015)

I think I got the tracking number for my charger.

If not, then I'm definitely getting something exciting today!


----------



## StevenC (Feb 13, 2015)

A charger arrived today. No 3DS or Skull Kid yet...


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 13, 2015)

Charger.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 13, 2015)

My 3DS(es...) are set to arrive on the 17th or 18th. No confirmation from Amazon about my Skull Kid copies of the game though.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 26, 2015)

Got it yesterday due to a colossal .... up by DPD. Hurrah! The 3D is way better on the New 3DS.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 26, 2015)

And of course, Nintendo Netherlands doesn't have their own webshop and all the others have sold out their Majora's Mask special editions etc already...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 26, 2015)

I only got to play for about an hour this week but I'm already impressed with how good it looks. Bummer it doesn't let you map buttons yourself but I can get over it. Also, love the Skull Kid figure, pretty damn good quality and t looks great on my desk.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 8, 2015)

Bumping this to just say that I love the little quality of life improvements they made to the game (little things like having extra save statues in the Temples, not having to watch the stupid Business Deku Scrub cutscene every time, etc.). Also them adding a little extra flavour to the boss fights is really refreshing. It's a lot better than just hacking and slashing, which I think was my only complaint about the original MM, the boss fights were too easy.

So far I finished the second temple and am still going strong on the 3 Heart, no Fierce Deity's, no fairies run. Enjoying the challenge.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 9, 2015)

I gotta say that my main complaint about the 3DS MM is the bosses, they are way too easy now (Obvious weak points). Also all the quests are super easy now because the game nearly tells you exactly what to do now, which I think is dumb. I suppose its easier for casual players and beginners now though. At first the zora swimming threw me off, but then I figured out you could invert the controls and it changed my opinion of it. Gotta say tho, I do enjoy the game, nearly done with my 100% run


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 9, 2015)

At the Great Bay Temple. Not been playing the 3DS as much (time and shit) but I love this game. It's so good.

Also the new 3DS is pretty cool. The 3D is much better. 

But that doesn't mean I'll turn it on.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 11, 2015)

I wrecked Gyorg last night. It felt amazing as I have this horrible fear of being in the water with big killer fishes.

*phew*


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 16, 2015)

Smoked Twinmold. That was an excellent boss battle only because GIANTS MASK and the fact you were fighting huge monsters ala Shadow Of Colossus.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 1, 2015)

And... finished. WHAT A GAME.


----------

